#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  Schedule of CSAB-SFTI 2016 Counselling

## amos.0119

Central Seat Allocation Board (CSAB) 2016 has released the tentative schedule along with the pre-allotment for the 
counselling of the JEE-Mains and advance 2016. The counselling will be started as soon as Joint Seat Allocation 
Authority, JoSAA 2016, has completed the entire process of seat allotment.


*PRE-ALLOTMENT STEPS:*
All eligible candidates are required to register themselves with JEE (Main) Roll Number on www.csab.nic.in portal for participating in CSAB-SFTI 2016 counselling. Intending candidates should follow the following steps:

(a) Pay a non-refundable amount of Rs 1,000/-(Rupees One Thousand only) by e-Challan. Candidates should use the e-challan downloaded from the CSAB portal for paying the processing fee in any branch of State Bank of India.
It will have all the details filled in by the online portal and will have two identical parts (i.e., the challan will be in duplicate). One photo copy of the e-challan receipt will be retained by the candidate, and Original copy of the 
challan be submitted to the admitting institute for records.

(b) Candidates shall register online from places convenient to them. All candidates must verify their personal 
information during online registration. During On-line registration candidates can verify his details as filled at 
the time of registration for JEE (Main).

Candidates are permitted to modify at the time of registration, their
(i) State of eligibility,
(ii) Gender and 
(iii) Category.


The following is the Tentative Schedule of CSAB-SFTI 2016 Counselling

1. Payment of non-refundable processing fee of Rs.1,000/- (Rupees One Thousand only): 20 July (10.00 IST) 2016 to 28 July (Midnight) 2016

2. ONLINE Registration, Filling up the Choices (It may take around six hours to enable your registration and choice 
filling from the time of payment of initial fee at SBI): 20th July (10.00 IST) 2016 to 28th July (Midnight) 2016Note: 
Students need to click the save option frequently while choosing for choice filling.

3. Seat allotment result: 29th July (10.00 IST) 2016

4. Reporting to the Allotted Institutes for Admission and Pay the admission fee: 30 July (10.00 IST) 2016 to 10 
August (17.00 IST) 2016





  Similar Threads: CSAB NEUT 2016 Spot Round Schedule CSAB 2016 Counselling Pre-Allotment Steps List of Participating Self-Financed Technical Institute  (SFTIS) 2016 CSAB 2016 EAMCET 2013 Counselling schedule

----------

